# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  یک سوال مهم در مورد ثبت نام ترمیم معدل

## Janvaljan

سلام.
دوستان من دیپلم رو در یک استان دیگه ای گرفتم و در حال حاضر هم  در استان دیگری هستم. ایا من میتونم در مدارس همین استان برای ترمیمم معدل ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## meysamkh766

نه داداش منم مشکل تو رو دارم ولی ثبت نامم نکردن باید یه ماه برم مسافرت  :Yahoo (4): )

----------

